# I really need some help!



## emmieboo18 (Apr 11, 2011)

I rescued and adopted a puppy. He is about 4 months old now and I have no idea what breed he is. And I would like to know because I could take care of his indidvidual needs better. Any suggestions are appreciated!!!


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Very cute! Could he be part Besenji???


----------



## emmieboo18 (Apr 11, 2011)

Awwwwe thanks! and I have heard that. So a second opinion really helps thanks! some people have also said maybe pitbull or demestic dingo?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

definitely part Basenji!


----------



## emmieboo18 (Apr 11, 2011)

thank you guys so much! this really helps

Oh and he is 4 months old and 30 pounds btw. And thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## DogsGoneWild (May 5, 2011)

I'd say a Basenji x Pit Bull. Beautiful boy, either way!


----------

